# General Mandolin Topics > General Mandolin Discussions >  Live From Home

## Franc Homier Lieu

Enjoy!

----------

AMandolin, 

Bob Clark, 

bruce.b, 

Gelsenbury, 

JEStanek, 

Jim Parriott, 

Joe Dodson, 

Khatarlan, 

Leester, 

MandoNina, 

RoyO, 

SOMorris, 

Tenzin, 

tjmangum

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Just saw that at least one of his guests did take him up on his Live From Home challenge.

----------

Bob Clark, 

Gelsenbury, 

Jim Parriott, 

Joe Dodson, 

Lucas, 

masa618, 

Phil Goodson, 

RoyO, 

soliver, 

tjmangum, 

V70416

----------


## Demetrius



----------

Gelsenbury, 

V70416

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Nice. Keep 'em coming!

----------

Br1ck, 

Gelsenbury, 

Jim Parriott, 

Khatarlan, 

MandoNina, 

Nick Royal, 

Rob Meldrum, 

RoyO, 

soliver

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Not officially in the Live From Home Challenge category, but in the same spirit:

https://www.facebook.com/nataliemacm...7445237074102/

----------

Br1ck, 

RoyO

----------


## Br1ck

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sq6se7Mu-bk

I've been following these two young women for quite a while. They have done a Sunday morning video since they were in high school. They did a live hour this Sunday. Didn't know people could contribute money. LOL.

----------

g-mac

----------


## soliver

Great great stuff!

----------


## MikeZito

I too decided to try to do a live 'stream' show:

I made mistakes on the first song . . . screwed up the second song . . . completely butchered the third song . . . at that point my live 'stream' became a tidal wave, and even the National Guard couldn't help the disaster.

Luckily, nobody was watching . . . .

Maybe it's time to take up knitting as a hobby?

Oh wait, I am legally forbidden to use sharp objects . . . 

Nevermind.

----------

Bob Clark, 

MediumMando5722

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sq6se7Mu-bk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been following these two young women for quite a while. They have done a Sunday morning video since they were in high school. They did a live hour this Sunday. Didn't know people could contribute money. LOL.


They are fantastic. Thanks for including them here!

- - - Updated - - -




- - - Updated - - -

----------

tjmangum

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Another unofficial Live From Home:

https://www.facebook.com/thebombadil...8992348049727/

Is there a way to embed a FB video?

----------


## Mark Gunter

> Another unofficial Live From Home:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/thebombadil...8992348049727/
> 
> Is there a way to embed a FB video?


Yes, using bbcode, here's how: https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/misc.php?do=bbcode#fbv

----------

DSDarr, 

Franc Homier Lieu

----------


## Br1ck

I’m enjoying a peek into all these performer’s lives. What their homes look like, their everyday clothes, etc. The whole non performance persona and venue as a window into their worlds.

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

bstanish, 

Chica, 

Khatarlan, 

Monkeyhat, 

neilca, 

Nick Royal, 

RoyO

----------


## Joe Dodson

Love these.  I'm afraid I just fell in love with Reina Del Cid.  Mercy.

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Here's one you've all been waiting for...

----------

AMandolin, 

MandoNina, 

pops1, 

SOMorris, 

Tenzin

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Hilarious!

----------

AMandolin, 

Bill McCall, 

DSDarr, 

Joey Anchors, 

Khatarlan, 

Mandolin Cafe, 

MandoNina, 

Mark Gunter

----------


## soliver

Now Sarah Jarosz... one of my fav's!!!

Was about to post this and realize I was beat to the punch!... LOL!  :Laughing:

----------


## johnsoba

!!! Sarah Jarosz

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

> Love these.  I'm afraid I just fell in love with Reina Del Cid.  Mercy.


Yep. Clicked on a recommended video a while back and two hours later I was still watching her stuff. Something about certain artists who can just reach out through these very modest videos and communicate a passion and an energy that really hits you. Great, great stuff.

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Live now!

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Tenzin

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

This is getting a little guitar heavy for mandolincafe.com, so

----------

Mando Mort

----------


## Br1ck

I'm glad people are enjoying Reina del Cid. They are just the nicest talented young women. They inadvertently had people sending them two or three bucks and made some much needed money not knowing people could do that.

----------


## PVia

https://www.youtube.com/embed/h8_Dvo2lYDk

How do you embed a video on here?

----------

ABmando, 

BoxCarJoe, 

Demetrius, 

Gary Alter, 

Nick Royal, 

Patrick Melly

----------


## ABmando

Wonderful.   Nice playing and nice mando.   So, is the philharmonic going to get together on zoom with each player (or section) at a different computer?

----------


## pheffernan

> https://www.youtube.com/embed/h8_Dvo2lYDk
> 
> How do you embed a video on here?


Go Advanced and use the red YouTube icon to add the video number:

----------

PVia

----------


## Gelsenbury

What a great thread!

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Rick Jones, 

Tenzin

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

John Goodin, 

Larry S Sherman, 

soliver

----------


## LadysSolo

Love this thread -what a wonderful idea! I am learning about so many great musicians I never would have heard of. Inspiring!

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

AMandolin, 

Chuck Leyda, 

Denny Gies, 

John Goodin, 

Rick Jones, 

Tenzin

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Awww yeah, harp.

----------

Rick Jones

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

I believe we have a better collection of these videos than the Live From Here YouTube page.

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Time for some more guitar.

----------

AMandolin, 

Rick Jones

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Norah Jones doing G&R. Amazing.

----------

AMandolin, 

Rick Jones, 

Tenzin

----------


## Caleb

> Norah Jones doing G&R. Amazing.


HAVE MERCY!   Talk about having some soul... (Though I was hoping the fellow on the couch was going to grab that acoustic and lay down some of Slash’s licks for the solo.)

----------


## Luna Pick

This thread is magic. . . 

And oh lordy, can we do a world telecast of Norah's?! That was down to earth beautiful music, heartfelt soul.

----------


## Don Grieser

Thanks for posting all of these. Provides a great lift in these times.

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Y'all ready for this?

----------

AMandolin, 

Caleb, 

John Goodin, 

Nick Royal

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

More guitars, but there's a mandolin in the shot...

----------

Denny Gies, 

Nbayrfr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Aaron was often Live From Home long before all of this, but now he is really stepping up his game!

----------

AMandolin, 

Denny Gies

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Eldon Dennis, 

Nbayrfr, 

Tenzin, 

tjmangum

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Another gem from Aaron Weinstein.

----------

AMandolin, 

bruce.b

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Giving Aaron a run for his money...

----------

Larry S Sherman

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Another unofficial live from home, this one from Josh Turner (if you have never checked out his YouTube channel, now is the time).

----------

Kevin Winn

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

You are not going to believe this one.

----------

AMandolin, 

Astro, 

Bill McCall, 

CES, 

Chuck Leyda, 

Demetrius, 

Denny Gies, 

Don Grieser, 

Doug Freeman, 

Eric Platt, 

jeff_75, 

LadysSolo, 

Marcus CA, 

mugbucket, 

Nbayrfr, 

PVia, 

SOMorris, 

Steve-o, 

Stevo75, 

V70416

----------


## Caleb

> You are not going to believe this one.


Is he even human?  :Confused:

----------

Don Grieser, 

Jim Parriott, 

masa618, 

pheffernan, 

Steve-o

----------


## Demetrius

> Is he even human?


Whats it even like to play and know you won't mess up? Ever...

----------

Don Grieser, 

Jim Parriott

----------


## PVia

That guy is rarer than a comet...someone like him only comes around once every few hundred years.
Untouchable, brilliant and one of those unique persons who are musicians first, regardless of the instrument they happen to play.
How lucky are we to live during the same time as this man?
Bravo, Chris...couldn't live without your inspiration...

----------

Franc Homier Lieu, 

Jim Parriott, 

LadysSolo

----------


## ccravens

Thle covering "Hard Times?"

I am at a loss for words. 

A song I've loved for a few months now. He took it to another/different level.

Similar to when he covered her "Wayside/Back in Time."

We are a witness.

----------

Franc Homier Lieu

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

I'm actually surprised we have not seen more bathrobes in these 'from home' vids. And more Nyckelharpas!

----------

Eric Platt

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Here's Mary Chapin Carpenter with a video that reminds us that this human self-isolating is quite hard on dogs (there was a hilarious and not-appropriate-for-the-cafe Onion article to this effect the other day, google it).

----------

Bertram Henze, 

Chris Calley, 

Lucas, 

Marcus CA

----------


## Bertram Henze

This is a fascinating movement. Here is my contribution...

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Eric Platt, 

Franc Homier Lieu

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

AMandolin, 

Denny Gies, 

John Goodin, 

Nbayrfr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Had tickets to see this duo in July but they had to cancel because one of them was ill. Glad they are both looking well!

----------

V70416

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Devin Arrington and Ben Meyer play "Bonaparte's Retreat"
Best T-Shirt ever.

----------

AMandolin

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Really sweet tele sound.

----------

ccravens

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Shunske Sato performs Erbarme dich from his home

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Sierra Hull.

----------

Chris Calley, 

John Goodin, 

John Soper, 

tiare, 

V70416

----------


## Marcus CA

> That guy is rarer than a comet...someone like him only comes around once every few hundred years.
> Untouchable, brilliant and one of those unique persons who are musicians first, regardless of the instrument they happen to play.
> How lucky are we to live during the same time as this man?
> Bravo, Chris...couldn't live without your inspiration...


Agreed!!!

When I played that video at 3/4-speed, I thought it lost a littlle of the mando  intensity, but it highlighted the beauty of Thiles vocal and playing.  Even at 3/4-speed, his break near the end is spectacular!  Gorgeous reworking of a gorgeous song!  I cant think of any of my other mandoheroes who could have done that.

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Fantastic Negrito Live From Home: She Gets What She Wants

----------

Nbayrfr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Taylor Ashton.

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

The latest from Reina del Cid.

----------

Denny Gies, 

Jim Parriott, 

Nbayrfr

----------


## Kevin Winn

MO has answered the call:

https://mega.nz/?fbclid=IwAR33158D2p...3cRnv56GsP4Uow

----------

Franc Homier Lieu

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

> MO has answered the call:
> 
> https://mega.nz/?fbclid=IwAR33158D2p...3cRnv56GsP4Uow


Mandolin Orange! And they kick it off with She by Gram Parsons! Thank you for posting this.

----------


## Don Grieser

Now what blacktop A5 is Andrew playing? Emily's going to stab him in the face with that bow.  :Disbelief:

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

> Now what blacktop A5 is Andrew playing? Emily's going to stab him in the face with that bow.


That mandolin sounds incredible. It's like he is playing a piano it is so loud! Rings like a bell.

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

> Another gem from Aaron Weinstein.


THE BEST! Now if he was only ... well some years older, raised near where I was raised, possibly going to the same school that I went to, and if we had met...

... well Aaron Weinstein would have probably been Heinz Meier and had played the Tuba and we would have never played music together...

----------


## Kevin Winn

> That mandolin sounds incredible. It's like he is playing a piano it is so loud! Rings like a bell.


I think that is his Nugget.  He's been bringing it out more lately.  He plays it on a couple vids on their IG feed.  Hard to tell with the dark lighting (note to Andrew: turn a light on, dude...).

And yeah, that cover of 'She' is killer...

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Can't seem to embed this, but here is the Nugget on Instagram.

https://www.instagram.com/p/B8WfNihBPKa/

----------


## Mark Gunter

testing Instagram embed

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Denny Gies, 

MikeZito

----------


## Mark Gunter

To post Instagram video, go to the bbcode link in my post (#11) on page one of this thread, click on the igm tag and find instructions. Great thread, keep ‘em coming!

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

> To post Instagram video, go to the bbcode link in my post (#11) on page one of this thread, click on the igm tag and find instructions. Great thread, keep ‘em coming!


Hi Mark,
Yeah I fiddled with it for a few minutes but it kept coming up with the grey screen. I am sure it was something I was doing wrong, but I couldn't figure it out. Thanks for embedding it!
cheers,
FHL

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Here is a young man making the most of his social isolation (in fairness, he is a banjo player and thus accustomed to it :Whistling: )

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

xavier garci Bach Prelude 1007

----------

Gary Leonard

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Marcus CA

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

That Paul Simon video led me to this astonishing event from a few days ago:

http://luckreunion.com/tilfurthernotice

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Alone Together - Martha Wainwright, en direct du balcon

----------

tiare

----------


## wildpikr

Thanks for your posts, Franc! :Coffee:

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Carson McKee Trouble in the Fields (Nanci Griffith Cover)

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Not technically 'live from home', but she is keeping proper social distance, and it was posted by Northfield during the last few days, so I'm calling it fair game for this thread!

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

#PlayOn: Colorado Symphony Horns – Don't Stand So Close to Me!

----------

Khatarlan, 

Marcus CA

----------


## MikeZito

I had to laugh to myself when I saw John Fogerty at the piano, flanked by candles . . .  all I could think of was CCR meets Liberace.

----------

Franc Homier Lieu, 

Rick Jones

----------


## Janos

Hi there,

Here's my contribution:

----------

Franc Homier Lieu

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Starts out with The Gambler (not their first shot at that one, look back at their YouTube page).

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Brian Wilson Performs 'Love and Mercy' and 'Do It Again' From His Living Room | In My Room

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Colorado Symphony's Digital Ode to Joy

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

A new entry into the 'from home' concert phenomenon.

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Johnny Bach Resolution 2020 2.4 (The Bach Cello Suites, on mandolin)

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Rare left handed 1923 Loar discovered.

----------

tiare

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Denny Gies

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

This 'Deep Cuts Challenge' looks promising.

----------

Marcus CA, 

SOMorris, 

Steve-o

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

ccravens, 

Steve-o, 

T.D.Nydn

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Steve-o

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

This might be the best video yet.

----------

Chris Calley, 

pops1, 

soliver, 

Steve-o

----------


## ccravens

Aaron Weinstein is the best!

So smart, funny, talented.

----------

Franc Homier Lieu

----------


## pops1

Great music, even without a mandolin. :Smile:

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Béla Fleck and Abigail Washburn - LIVE 
Tune in here tonight at 7pm EST to watch!
https://www.facebook.com/belafleckba..._hsmi=85382907

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Midnight Skyracer, The Likes Of You - Lynn Morris cover

Clearly not 'live' from home, but they definitely get a pass from me and make it into this thread!

----------

Eldon Dennis, 

Lucas, 

Nbayrfr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

- - - Updated - - -

----------

Jim Parriott, 

MikeZito

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Gary Leonard

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

By popular demand...

----------

AMandolin, 

Nbayrfr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

MikeZito

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Chris Calley, 

Lucas

----------


## Chris Calley

Keeping the TP nearby.... just in case.

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## MikeZito

. . .  and, by UNpopular demand:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnmMQfUWB_k

----------

Steve 2E

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Yaaaas! Thanks Mike!

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

MikeZito, 

SOMorris

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Marcus CA

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

- - - Updated - - -

----------

Chris Calley

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

V70416

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

MikeZito

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Caleb, 

MikeZito

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

One of the first JP songs I ever heard.

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

mugbucket, 

wildpikr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

g-mac, 

MikeZito

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Really, really nice. Once again, this one was a judgement call, as the video was not produced as a contribution to the 'live from home' genre, but just listen to that guitar!

----------

MikeZito, 

mugbucket, 

rfloyd, 

soliver

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Marcus CA

> 


Can be weird even without words!   :Smile:

----------

Franc Homier Lieu

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Not live, and not at home (unless your are at home in nature), but certainly fits the theme.



- - - Updated - - -

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

- - - Updated - - -

----------


## AMandolin

This has mandolin content

https://youtu.be/soT4_FZqtiw

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Making the most of his time at home!

----------

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

> This has mandolin content
> 
> https://youtu.be/soT4_FZqtiw






Their subway car version of Queen's Somebody to Love is out of this world, too.

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Denny Gies

----------


## CES

Thanks so much for posting these! It's nice to have so many in one easy to find place!

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Bertram Henze, 

Denny Gies, 

jeff_75, 

sgarrity

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Best NMD video ever.

----------

Denny Gies

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Denny Gies

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Denny Gies

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Denny Gies

----------


## MikeZito

One of only three or four cover songs that I have ever memorized . . . .

https://youtu.be/D4XExw-1Heg

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

> One of only three or four cover songs that I have ever memorized . . . .
> 
> https://youtu.be/D4XExw-1Heg


Nice! That is a great story.

----------

Denny Gies

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Denny Gies, 

soliver

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Denny Gies

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

tiare

----------


## pops1

Here is one that was sent to me, hope you all enjoy and stay safe.

https://twitter.com/i/status/1243611688659750914

----------

Franc Homier Lieu

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Denny Gies

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Denny Gies, 

jeff_75

----------


## Steve Lavelle

What I posted (One Door Opens) to celebrate Richard THompson's birthday:

----------

Denny Gies, 

Franc Homier Lieu

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Bertram Henze, 

Denny Gies, 

Eldon Dennis, 

Kevin Winn, 

Nbayrfr, 

Steve-o, 

Traveling Tracks, 

wildpikr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Scott R

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

AMandolin, 

DSDarr, 

Khatarlan, 

MikeZito, 

Steve Lavelle, 

Steve-o

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Nice Batwing in the background!

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Nice. Squeezing every last drop out of that mandolin!

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Chris Calley, 

soliver

----------


## soliver

Man, I forgot how much I love Weird Al!... That brought back some great memories!

----------

Franc Homier Lieu

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

wildpikr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

AMandolin, 

Eldon Dennis

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

AMandolin, 

MikeZito

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Come for the song, stay for the dog.

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

AMandolin, 

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Virginia Kathryn - Before the World Ends 
"Here's a brand-new song, and my first on mandolin. Hope it can shed a little light in this dark time."
Pretty darn good for your first song on mandolin!

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

AMandolin, 

Bill McCall, 

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Wow!

----------

DSDarr, 

Khatarlan, 

soliver, 

Traveling Tracks, 

wildpikr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

MikeZito

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

ccravens, 

pheffernan

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Astro, 

mugbucket, 

Old Growth

----------


## ccravens

Jeff Tweedy never ceases to amaze. Great song, great harmonies.

His kid looks SO much like him.

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Tenzin

----------


## MikeZito

Just for fun . . . a brand new original song:

https://youtu.be/b54i1_iNfms

----------

Franc Homier Lieu

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

soliver

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

ccravens

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Live from Home since 2007, I'm gunna grandfather another Josh Turner video in here. He's just doing his thing, but it is more important than ever that he does. Thank you Josh for the hundreds of 'from home' videos you have produced over the years!

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Eldon Dennis, 

Gary Alter, 

Rush Burkhardt, 

wildpikr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

DSDarr, 

Traveling Tracks

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

- - - Updated - - -

----------

MikeZito, 

soliver, 

Steve Lavelle, 

wildpikr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Rush Burkhardt, 

tiare

----------


## Tenzin

I really enjoyed Elvis Costello.
It's always nice to hear (almost) anyone speak intelligently and kindly.

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Eldon Dennis

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Caleb, 

Chris Calley, 

soliver, 

tiare

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Eldon Dennis

----------


## Demetrius

What an absolutely wonderful thread this has been! Keep'em coming!

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Here's one from a Cafe member. It is a song-a-week contribution, but in the YouTube description the magic words 'Covid-19' are mentioned, so here it is:

----------

sgarrity, 

wildpikr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Check out Jake's other videos. Lots of nice mandolin content.

----------

wildpikr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

wildpikr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Denny Gies, 

Lucas, 

wildpikr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

AMandolin, 

Denny Gies, 

soliver

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Denny Gies, 

wildpikr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Ho. Lee. Cow.

----------

AMandolin, 

Denny Gies, 

wildpikr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Kevin Winn, 

Lucas, 

MikeZito, 

wildpikr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Chuck Leyda

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

There is no such thing as too much of this song, so here once again..

----------

Denny Gies

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Denny Gies, 

Rush Burkhardt, 

tiare

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

pheffernan

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Funny stuff!

----------

Eldon Dennis

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

AMandolin, 

Steve Lavelle

----------


## tiare

Thank you for this wonderful thread!

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Another great take on one of the greatest songs ever.

----------

AMandolin

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Marcus CA

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

V70416

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Rush Burkhardt, 

wildpikr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

hbeernink, 

Marcus CA, 

rfloyd, 

wildpikr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

EvanElk

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

A time to refrain from embracing.

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Old Growth

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

AMandolin, 

wildpikr

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

Thanks for each and every one of those Aaron Weinstein videos. The guy is a musical (even considering the limited bluegrass content!) and comedic genius. 

Extra credit points for the Bates Motel cameo in that last one.

----------

ccravens, 

Franc Homier Lieu

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Lots of overlap between Live From Home and John Prine memorials, so I'm gunna put this one in this thread. Love this song. The title alone is a turn of phrase that most songwriters couldn't come up with even if they had a detailed set of instructions.

----------

AMandolin, 

g-mac, 

tiare

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

AMandolin

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

How did I miss this until now?!

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

AMandolin

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Nbayrfr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Eldon Dennis, 

wildpikr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Chris Calley, 

Luna Pick

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

My daughter loves this one.

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

tiare

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

BradKlein, 

soliver

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

wildpikr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

wildpikr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Now this is interesting: the music is not live from home, but the video was produced with the (in)famous platform that may be forever linked to the COVID-19 pandemic, ZOOM.

----------


## Phil.Woodhull

A little shameless self-promotion: I saw you linked one of my videos a few weeks ago in this thread. Here's the latest update from yesterday. Enjoy!

https://youtu.be/K2vlDwxcLXk

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Hey Phil, thanks for this. I have embedded the link.

----------

Phil.Woodhull

----------


## Phil.Woodhull

Been a while since I've done forum posting, and my link-fu skills have obviously degraded. I was madly editing the post trying to get this to show up.  :Laughing:

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Nbayrfr, 

wildpikr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Luna Pick, 

wildpikr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Eldon Dennis, 

Kevin Winn, 

wildpikr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

- - - Updated - - -

----------

wildpikr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Kevin Winn

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

AMandolin, 

Don Grieser, 

wildpikr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

AMandolin, 

tiare

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

wildpikr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Don Grieser, 

tiare, 

wildpikr

----------


## SammyV



----------

jeff_75, 

tiare

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Eldon Dennis, 

wildpikr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

wildpikr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Eldon Dennis, 

Wayne Shelton, 

wildpikr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Kevin Winn



----------

Franc Homier Lieu, 

tiare

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

AMandolin, 

Bill McCall, 

DSDarr, 

Nbayrfr, 

Stevo75

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

AMandolin, 

Kevin Winn, 

tiare

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

AMandolin, 

Caleb, 

tiare

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Old Sausage once called Josh Turner a national treasure. More evidence for that here!

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

AMandolin, 

MikeyG

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

AMandolin, 

tiare

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

AMandolin, 

wildpikr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Short and sweet!

----------

AMandolin, 

tiare, 

wildpikr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

AMandolin, 

Eldon Dennis, 

wildpikr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

AMandolin, 

Bill McCall, 

JH Murray, 

Jim Parriott, 

lowtone2, 

soliver, 

wildpikr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Kevin Winn, 

Steve Lavelle

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

AMandolin, 

Tom Hart

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

AMandolin

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

AMandolin

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

AMandolin, 

Nbayrfr, 

wildpikr

----------


## frecky

Spectacular!!!!

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

wildpikr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Eldon Dennis, 

wildpikr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Amazing.

----------

AMandolin

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

AMandolin, 

Eldon Dennis, 

Michael Manley, 

mtucker, 

wildpikr

----------


## Rob Meldrum

Lovely.  Just lovely.  Wish I could have been sitting in that room with a glass of wine....

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

wildpikr

----------


## tiare

Mesmerizing (referring to Mark O’Connor and his mandocello).

----------


## V70416

Thank you,Franc;and Mark O'Connor for some of that good ol' daily bread. Soul-soothing beauty. Truly awesome.

I heard geese in flight, church bells, roaring rivers,a distant train, thunder, and pretty sure a spring sprite from that 'cello.

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

AMandolin, 

DSDarr, 

James Vwaal

----------


## mtucker

He’s great and great improv.

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## pops1

Here is something a little different, my daughter sent this to me today. She is playing flute and her husband bass, and did the visual presentation.

----------

Franc Homier Lieu, 

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

One of my favorite recurring LFH contributors!

----------

ccravens, 

wildpikr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

- - - Updated - - -

----------

Denny Gies, 

wildpikr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Lucas

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

This is just delightful.

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

How 'bout this!

----------

AMandolin, 

Luna Pick, 

soliver, 

wildpikr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Eldon Dennis, 

Kevin Winn, 

wildpikr

----------


## Kevin Winn

That's a great one.  Love her voice.

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

wildpikr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

DSDarr, 

wildpikr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Marcus CA

This one starts out solid, and then gets really fun at around 3:45.  Didnt know that John Cowan plays/played with the Doobies.

----------

Franc Homier Lieu, 

Luna Pick

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

wildpikr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

From the YouTube description:
Mandolin session and some other goings-on as I cell-abrate (sorry for the dad joke) my 44th birthday during the "Circuit Breaker" lockdown at home in Singapore. My mandolin is an F5 Krishot made by E. Kristufek in 1988, which I've been playing since 1989.
The tunes:
00:15 - Jenny's Wedding (traditional)
01:28 - Robin & Marian (Nickelcreek)
05:40 - Head, Shoulder, Knees & Toes (traditional)
06:14 - Jim Shank (traditional)
08:08 - Meridian (Phillips, Grier & Flinner)
09:12 - The Road to Donegal (traditional)
10:12 - Colliers Jig (Frank O'Higgins)
12:05 - Jump Back Barley (traditional)
12:41 - Happy Birthday (traditional)

If the playing wasn't a giveaway already, I'm not a working musician... just a hobbyist. To all the jobbing musicians who are struggling right now (both to make a living wage and practice under the circumstances), hang in there! The stage will be yours again and I look forward to seeing you on it.

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Luna Pick

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

wildpikr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

wildpikr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

wildpikr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

Bertram Henze, 

wildpikr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

wildpikr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

wildpikr

----------


## Caleb

> 


Very cool.  I had never seen Simon playing guitar.  He's not only better than me at mandolin, but also guitar.   :Cool:

----------

wildpikr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

AMandolin, 

Denny Gies, 

Eldon Dennis

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

AMandolin, 

wildpikr

----------


## Denny Gies

This thread is so great, thank you Scott.

----------


## AMandolin

Franc thank you for keeping this thread going, the Paganini is just mind altering, outstanding.

----------


## Marcus CA

Mary Chapin Carpenter started a solo acoustic series a while ago.  She is up to #22 now.

----------

Lucas

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

AMandolin, 

Michael Manley, 

wildpikr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

AMandolin, 

Eldon Dennis, 

wildpikr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Not sure how I missed this a few weeks ago, but here it is

----------

AMandolin, 

wildpikr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

With friends like this, who needs top notch Nashville session players!?

----------

Michael Manley, 

wildpikr

----------


## Peter Coronado



----------

soliver, 

wildpikr

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

lenf12

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu



----------

wildpikr

----------

